# Woburn green fees



## MarkHK (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there a members guest  green fee rate and if so does anyone no what It is?


----------



## upinsmoke (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not sure of member's guest fees but I love Woburn. Duchess in the morning and Dukes in the afternoon with a nice roast dinner in the middle has got to be my fave day out.

The Marquess is lovely but I always play like a tube on it.


----------



## tomboy007 (Jun 24, 2011)

From the website (with some editing down by me )-  

One Round Only
    * Duke's or Duchess' Course - Â£54 per guest
    * Marquess' Course - Â£59 per guest

Two Rounds Only
    * Duke's & Duchess' Course - Â£54 per guest
    * Marquess' Course & Duke's or Duchess' Course - Â£81 per guest

"TWIGHLIGHTS"
April, September & October (after 1.30pm) & May, June, July & August (after 2.30pm) - Weekends & Bank Holidays ONLY

    * One Round on either the Duke's or Duchess' Course - Â£36 per guest
    * One Round on the Marquess' Course - Â£41 per guest

April & September (after 3.00pm) & May, June, July & August (after 4.00pm) - Weekdays ONLY excluding bank holidays

    * One Round on either the Duke's or Duchess' Course - Â£36 per guest
    * One Round on the Marquess' Course - Â£41 per guest


----------



## MarkHK (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks very much, I looked on the website but could not find it.


----------

